# Grey hair algae. HELP!



## Akaizhar

I'm having a really bad breakout of hair algae in my 20g long.

Any idea what the cause could be?


----------



## Zapins

Could be low nitrates, high light, etc... some tank parameters would be useful.


----------



## Akaizhar

Currently dosing PPS-Pro

96w PC 6700k
20g long
using DIY CO2
Ehiem 2213 for filtration
0 ammonia - 0 Nitrites


----------



## Tex Gal

You have a lot of light on your tank. You should have some Nitrates. Wonder if you're dosing enough for so much light?


----------



## Akaizhar

i could always up it. 
The issue with a 20g long is its 30 inches, and the longest light i've found so far is 21 (the bulb itself)
SO i had to go with the 96w, which has a 33 inch bulb.


----------



## Tex Gal

Maybe you could hang your light over the tank so some of the light is lost and not as strong over your tank. Cut down on your photo period. Increase your Macro ferts so that you at least have 5 ppm Nitrates. You also need CO2 with that much light. Up your CO2. Make sure you have some fast growers in there. You could also use some floating plants to help cut down on your light.


----------



## Akaizhar

Thanks TexGal. I'll see what i can do. and tell you how it does.


----------

